# Knight rifles announces new line- Jan 2011



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

It is going to be interesting to see what models they will be marketing. Hopefully they can stay in business this time.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

so are they showing their line-up? cause last i heard it will not be until the first of the y
ear


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

On their website, it says they will be posting pics and more info soon. I think the guns themselves will be available in January.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Here are some pics of the limited edition long range hunter. Pricey, but I am sure it shoots awesome. Looks a bit heavy to lug around in the mountains though. http://www.knightrifles.com/long-range-hunter-guns/

I am looking forward to seeing their less expensive models in the future. They will need something like that to compete.


----------

